# Looking back... my first aquascape



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Aug 2018)

This was my first ever true aquascape from a few years ago...

I was still very much learning how to grow plants (as I'm sure you can see!)

I had only gravel as a substrate, marble pebbles, fake caves etc etc... none of which I would use now. Nevertheless this is a scape I'm still really proud of.

60cm, 65 litre tank with internal filter and heater

Plants:
Anubias species
Amazon Sword
Hornwort
Crypts (unidentified to this day!)
Hygrophila polysperma
Marimo moss balls


----------



## rebel (20 Aug 2018)

Better first scape than 99% of us! Well done.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (20 Aug 2018)

rebel said:


> Better first scape than 99% of us! Well done.


Thanks


----------

